# getting a dog in condition



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This question was asked on the showing section of the forum, but I'd love to hear from some of the people who train for field. 
What do you do, specifically, to get your dogs in condition? For example, if you run them, how far/long do they run? Do you have any special exercises that you have them do? 
Thanks!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd be interested in hearing some answers to this, so BUMP


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the hunt/field people must all be out conditioning their dogs instead of sitting around reading the forum....


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> the hunt/field people must all be out conditioning their dogs instead of sitting around reading the forum....


 
They just might be!!!:


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Many Retriever Clubs have Training Nights where everybody gets together as a group to train. This fosters additional short sessions with your dog(s) during the week so you don't make the same boo boo's the next week with the group. (The peer pressure thing)

I start out in the spring with short marks in the yard, demanding absolute compliance with the OB stuff, that was allowed to slide over the winter layoff. Then once the ice is off and the water has warmed a bit it's lots of swimming to condition muscles, stretch the legs and take off a pound or two of christmas cookies.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I would say,swimming,swimming and swimming + a lot of retrieving on land and water, whether yr dog is a hunting dog or not!.Trotting along the bike is a nice speed for the golden and will muscle the legs,nicely!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

but what do the DOGS do for conditioning ?? 



Swampcollie said:


> Then once the ice is off and the water has warmed a bit it's lots of swimming to condition muscles, stretch the legs and take off a pound or two of christmas cookies.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> but what do the DOGS do for conditioning ??


 
That is for the dogs! I'm already in condition! ROUND is a condition isn't it! :


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Training of some sort is done about 9 to 10 months a year. They really dont have much of an opportunity to get out of shape. Early at the start up of a field season, we will run fewer marks to give them a chance to regain their stamina.


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, Suzie G. here

My Maggie girl (Top Brass )is not a hunter .(yet-though she absolutly should be ) She is EXTREMELY athletic. To keep her worn out (HA!  ) We take her to a large grassy field and Chuckit balls for her as far as we can throw. Long distances that she takes at breakneck speed. She does this untill she's about to drop and can't run any further. We do this twice a day when it is not icey. (July ? We live in Duluth, MN.) When the ice is off Lake Superior we throw floating balls and frisbees as far out as we can and she swims out and body surfs in. There are times i need to force her to rest so she doesn't drown! Our vet is always remarking about how muscular she is -definatly a distance runner and a sprinter. (it pays to be a small Field Golden ! )


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, we have a chuck-it, too. One of the greatest inventions ever in the doggie world!
We have more of an issue with heat than cold, there are normally about 3 days here in the Chicago area between the frigid cold of winter and the torrid heat of summer. But our autumns are pretty nice.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't do field work either but would love to if I ever had the time. I do train my dogs in agility (one competes) but I do want my dogs to be as fit and trim as they can be all the time. I do live in MI so I get wimpy in the winter too. 

I too love the chuck it! We also do frisbee work which is good for some intense sprinting. I swim my dogs the minute it is warm enough for me to tolerate being wet, we usually won't swim before late March. I try to take them as often as I can. I have a senior dog who has had knee surgery, and a young dog with ED and HD, swimming is the best for them and it certainly does not hurt my middle dog. 

We walk almost every day if we are not planning an alternate activity. The walks for the two younger dogs is 4+ miles, the senior does 2+. Sometime when weather allows I will bike them. Belle my lab who is my most conditioned dog, bikes her usual walk. We maintain a good trot, she would probably run the whole darn thing if I let her. Teddi is still a newbie with the bike so she does about 2-3 miles right now. Once she is doing the long ride, we plan to go to a near by park that has paved trails for the bikes and hills. I know it will kill me but hey I got my dogs skinny, maybe I can improve on myself too. : I have to be careful of Teddi's elbows which is why we are going slower with her. 

If it gets hot in the summer, I still get my dogs out. If the humidity is HORRIBLE we might do a shorter or easier version of the workout. My lab has to compete in the summer, some events are outside, so she needs to be able to handle the heat. When it gets too cold in the winter I wimp out. I just do not do well with the cold. I usually get them out unless it is below 15 degrees or the wind chill is bad. If it gets REALLY cold and stays that way, we drive our dogs to a near by park and let them run as long as we can stand it then we take them home. If we walked them we would be too cold to let them play. 

Having more than one dog helps because they play in the yard and in the house. While that is not the best exercise they are still doing something and moving around. We also have an agility course in our back yard once it dries up enough in the spring. So they get regular short training sessions. We have rented our agility facility in the winter to practice agility and just to let the dogs have some room to run. We try to make everything fun, so my dogs love to get out and work.


----------

